# Public holiday tomorrow, June 30th.



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

PM announces June 30 as Egyptian public holiday | Egypt Independent

Heba Helmy
Prime Minister Ibrahim Mehleb annonced Monday that Tuesday June 30 would be an official, public holiday celebrating the anniversary of the June 30 uprising.

This date marks a large scale popular uprising when millions of Egyptians took to the streets demanding the resignation of the first democratically elected president, the Muslim Brotherhood's Mohamed Morsi.

Some claims that the government announced the official public holiday for security concerns as Muslim Brotherhood supporters announced that they will stage protests across the governorates denouncing the ouster of Morsi.


----------

